
Virtual Machine Warmup Blows Hot and Cold - panic
http://soft-dev.org/pubs/html/barrett_bolz-tereick_killick_mount_tratt__virtual_machine_warmup_blows_hot_and_cold_v6/
======
rtpg
I feel like there's more and more evidence out there that JIT in Javascript
might be a huge dead end. I remember reading a couple articles about how V8 is
rolling back a lot of that stuff, for example, simply because in practice it
would end up causing things to be slower than they could be.

------
mcguire
What amount of time does a production server spend at "peak performance"?

~~~
vext01
We discussed on reddit, but fwiw:

Under Utopian circumstances, the percentage would converge upon 100%, but in
reality, we don't know. Our paper only focuses on microbenchmarks as these
should be the best behaved benchmarks available.

